# Black Sheep Forge Frame vs. Powder Ammo



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Really starting to get this frame dialed in. Thanks for watching:


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Holy crap Jeffrey. Nice shooting man.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Next one with on arm only  
So cool thanks for showing


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Dude! That's some super fine shootin'.


----------



## WindLvr (Jul 16, 2014)

How big around are those powder balls?!?! Very nice shootin!


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

You know they always say "its the indian not the arrow" well in this case I think it's the Frame! 

Just kidding great shootin mate!


----------



## omanico (May 29, 2015)

Awesome Shooting! wish I can shoot like that :bowdown:


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks Gents... On rare occasions I feel like I can't miss, I was just lucky enough to have the camera rolling this time.

Cheers Jeff


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Emitto said:


> You know they always say "its the indian not the arrow" well in this case I think it's the Frame!
> Just kidding great shootin mate!


Don't kid, I think you're right!


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Sick shooting bro.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting!

Cheers .... Charles


----------

